# Live concerts



## Tarvos (Jan 6, 2009)

How many of you here are into seeing bands live? Seeing them in the studio is one thing, but watching stage performances...

I've been to quite a bunch, got 8 gigs lined up until April. Considering going to another one but it'd be the day before an already planned gig.


----------



## opaltiger (Jan 6, 2009)

No one ever comes here :(. so I only get the opportunity when I'm in Dutchland or when it is close enough to drive or whatever.

that said, I love live shows :D. I've seen a few of my favourite artists (Nightwish twice, Placebo twice, Amanda Palmer once - _greatest live show ever_, Laibach once) and the odd band I happen to be curious in (Franz Ferdinand, Cold War Kids).

I want to see Björk live. But it is very very expensive. :(


----------



## Music Dragon (Jan 6, 2009)

Hmm. I don't know... I've never been to a live concert, and I don't think I'd like it much. I'm not a huge fan of crowded, noisy places. And I've been told that most bands sound worse live. I'm not so sure that's true, though; I take it you two would disagree?


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jan 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, I haven't been to see any _famous_ bands playing live. I have, however, been to see a band I know quite well around 3 or 4 times now.

If anyone is interested, their name is "Sixteen Stone Pig".


----------



## foreign contaminant (Jan 6, 2009)

i'd love to go to a live concert. unfortunately, the nearest concert venue is at least sixty miles away; on top of that, most bands i'd like to see don't come on fridays or saturdays, so it's pretty much always going to be a no-show for me. cut copy was the only band i know of that ever came on a friday around here, but once i knew it was already sold out. i was in love with their new album at the time; i would've had a blast at that show.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes. Went to Download a few years back. Painful, and fun. Expensive, too. Some bands sound better live.

Metallica, for example.


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 6, 2009)

Music Dragon said:


> Hmm. I don't know... I've never been to a live concert, and I don't think I'd like it much. I'm not a huge fan of crowded, noisy places. And I've been told that most bands sound worse live. I'm not so sure that's true, though; I take it you two would disagree?


Depends on the band. Some bands have a very different edge live, some bands just suck live, it depends on the studio production as well. There's no surefire way to tell. I've seen bands that bore the fuck out of me on record and I go wild live. It's just two very different things, listening to music quietly on your own, and actually watching them perform it.

I like the live environment because it allows the artists some tomfoolery and to present a different edge to the music. It's less polished but you just don't get the same interaction from your stereo or a DVD.


----------



## #1 bro (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm kind of pathetic when it comes to this. I've only been to like five or six concerts. Wait, let me count...

Okay, yeah, I've been to six, but I've seen Bruce Springsteen twice. Then there was one concert that I had tickets to, but they canceled on really short notice which pissed me off. Of course, it was because one of the band members was very sick, so there's no one really to blame. But it still made me mad. >( 

Anyway, out of those six concerts the best show was undoubtedly Radiohead. \m/ (>_<) \m/

EDIT: I would also like to take this opportunity to say how much I hate the word "gig".


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 6, 2009)

My last.fm says 18 events... so 19 I think. Because of one I attended before I got last.fm.


----------



## Jolty (Jan 6, 2009)

I've only ever been to one
Queen + Paul Rodgers, last year

best day of my life


Knowing me I won't go to many others in my life but I definitely will go to at least some


----------



## Retsu (Jan 6, 2009)

All of my favorite bands never leave Germany/Netherlands/Norway.

I'm awfully bitter about it.


----------



## s k (Jan 6, 2009)

I've seen AFI and some Christian rock bands [forced to go by church, worst music ever].

And I might be seeing Disturbed later this month.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 7, 2009)

When I was like eleven I went to an Avril Lavigne concert (:B) and two years ago I went to see Mika.
Mika's concert was _amazing_, lots of fun and one of the best, happiest evenings ever.


----------



## Zuu (Jan 7, 2009)

I've seen local bands... but that's pretty much it.

I've seen Weird Al in concert, which was cool, but also weird cause everyone there was really, really weird. >~<

also my parents wouldn't let me see 3 Inches of Blood/Behemoth/whoever else they were touring with (Nile, I think? Christ.) that was a while ago though


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 7, 2009)

I've seen Maroon 5 in concert and I saw a lot of great bands that no-one outside of Australia has probably ever heard of. :]


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 7, 2009)

I saw Dir en Grey live in Atlanta a while back...?
And a few local bands with sucky music. 

they're fun experiences if you're prepared for large groups of people and unusual smells.


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 7, 2009)

Retsu said:


> All of my favorite bands never leave Germany/Netherlands/Norway.
> 
> I'm awfully bitter about it.


They tour all of Europe's main places.....as far as I know anyway. It's just hard for those bands to crack US markets financially.



> i'd love to go to a live concert. unfortunately, the nearest concert venue is at least sixty miles away; on top of that, most bands i'd like to see don't come on fridays or saturdays, so it's pretty much always going to be a no-show for me. cut copy was the only band i know of that ever came on a friday around here, but once i knew it was already sold out. i was in love with their new album at the time; i would've had a blast at that show.


60 miles isn't that far away. I regularly attend shows that far away.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Jan 7, 2009)

Watershed said:


> 60 miles isn't that far away. I regularly attend shows that far away.


i don't have my license yet, so i'd have to ask my parents to take me. that isn't a problem; the driving an hour to at least an hour concert and the hour-drive back is the problem. my parents also wouldn't be too keen on going to that venue, given that it's in a bad part of dc, according to someone i used to know. most of the bands i know come to that venue on weekdays, and since i'd have to set aside three hours on top of schoolwork, it can't always happen.


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 7, 2009)

foreign contaminant said:


> i don't have my license yet, so i'd have to ask my parents to take me. that isn't a problem; the driving an hour to at least an hour concert and the hour-drive back is the problem. my parents also wouldn't be too keen on going to that venue, given that it's in a bad part of dc, according to someone i used to know. most of the bands i know come to that venue on weekdays, and since i'd have to set aside three hours on top of schoolwork, it can't always happen.


I don't have my driving licence either. Is there no such thing as public transport?


----------



## opaltiger (Jan 7, 2009)

ultraviolet said:


> I've seen Maroon 5 in concert and I saw a lot of great bands that no-one outside of Australia has probably ever heard of. :]


try me >:(


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 7, 2009)

I've seen Bowling for Soup in concert, and while I absolutely loved seeing them, a couple of the bands they performed with really weren't my thing, so I didn't enjoy it as much as I could have. 

My dream is to see the Flaming Lips live because "their elaborate live shows [...] feature costumes, balloons, puppets, video projections, complex stage light configurations, giant hands, large amounts of confetti, and frontman Wayne Coyne's signature man-sized plastic bubble, in which he traverses the audience" - YES.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Jan 7, 2009)

Watershed said:


> I don't have my driving licence either. Is there no such thing as public transport?


not any that can take me there, no.


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 7, 2009)

sucks I go everywhere by public transport :(


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 7, 2009)

Same here. You USians need way better train/bus services if what I've heard is right. :/


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 7, 2009)

yeah but you don't go for free on weekdays and 40% discounts on weekends :)


----------



## #1 bro (Jan 8, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> My dream is to see the Flaming Lips live because "their elaborate live shows [...] feature costumes, balloons, puppets, video projections, complex stage light configurations, giant hands, large amounts of confetti, and frontman Wayne Coyne's signature man-sized plastic bubble, in which he traverses the audience" - YES.


agreed. when I head about that last bit in xkcd, I was like "holy shit, I need to get in on this"


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jan 8, 2009)

I've seen a Beatles tribute group, Deep Purple, Roger Waters, and recently Pink Floyd. I love live concerts - there's something special about actually seeing the band in real life and not through a screen.


----------



## opaltiger (Jan 8, 2009)

... said:


> I've seen a Beatles tribute group, Deep Purple, Roger Waters, and recently Pink Floyd. I love live concerts - there's something special about actually seeing the band in real life and not through a screen.


uh, the fact that Pink Floyd have had precisely one concert in twenty five years (in 2005) kinda makes me doubt that.


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 8, 2009)

I think he means David Gilmour.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jan 8, 2009)

I've been two the 2008 Honda-Civic Tour in Atlanta.
Panic! At The Disco, Motion City Soundtrack, The Hush Sound, and Phantom Planet played. Some of their songs I hate in studio but I can't remember hating any song they played live. I specifically remember one song ("This Is For Real" by Motion City Soundtrack) that I absolutely hated before going to see them live. I actually enjoyed the song in concert, and it is bearable recorded now.

Well I mean you can also count the Jimmy Buffett concert (blech) my dad dragged me to when I was about 5-6 years old but still.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jan 9, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> try me >:(


I was going to quote the same post and respond the same word-for-word.

Anyway, I've only gone to one live concert in my whole life. I saw Linkin Park in the past summer, and even that was just because a friend was going to see them and took me along. Not many other good bands come around much. Considering one-third of Muse's albums have live songs on them, and they've won so many awards for being outstanding live, I'd like to see them, but I live in the U.S., so European bands probably won't be here often.

I'd definitely like to go to more concerts than I do. But I don't. So...


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jan 11, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> uh, the fact that Pink Floyd have had precisely one concert in twenty five years (in 2005) kinda makes me doubt that.


Oh, I was stupid. I meant Roger Waters. :x


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Jan 12, 2009)

I've seen Linkin Park, The Kaiser Chiefs, Coldplay, Radiohead, The Killers and Tommy Emanuel live (he's an Australian guitarist - I never heard of him either). All of them were pretty good, but Radiohead were by far the better musicians.


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 15, 2009)

Radiohead are also by far the best band of the ones you mentioned.

Does anyone pay attention to the visuals and things during shows? I think it's boring if the band just stand there and play.


----------



## opaltiger (Jan 15, 2009)

Watershed said:


> Does anyone pay attention to the visuals and things during shows?









No comment.


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 15, 2009)

that is not anette olzon is it

is it amanda palmer

is it


----------



## opaltiger (Jan 15, 2009)

yes


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 15, 2009)

awesome corset


----------

